# Samsung D600 Modem working on OSX!



## BGmon (Mar 22, 2006)

I have managed to get the D600's modem working on Mac OSX. Copy the Samsung D600 Modem file I have attached to this post to \Library\Modem Scripts of your startup drive. Now you need to go to Internet Connect (plug your phone in via USB cable) and get it to use that script. For the number and username/password you need to dial refer to your service provider (I'm with O2 UK, the number to dial is *99# and username and password are "username" and "password". Now you're set! Just press connect from Internet Connect and this should work! Email me if you've got a problem with any of the instructions...
Peace


----------



## Herr Jones (Apr 1, 2006)

That's great! Works here too. Thanks a lot.

Now I just need to find a way to make this phone (or the D500) sync with the address book and iCal.

HJ


----------



## BGmon (Apr 1, 2006)

Herr Jones said:
			
		

> That's great! Works here too. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Now I just need to find a way to make this phone (or the D500) sync with the address book and iCal.
> 
> HJ



My pleasure  If you find out how to do that please let me know...For the address book, there is a programme called MobileSync (Google it) which I have found to work.
Take care
BG


----------



## MiBaHH (Apr 2, 2006)

Works great with Samsung D600 via Bluetooth and Tiger 10.4.5.
(MacBook Pro)

Thanks a lot.

regards from Germany.

Michael


----------



## justjosh (Apr 11, 2006)

The modem bit is brilliant! Cheers.
Although the 'MobileSync' from Salling won't do anything with my D600, via bluetooth or usb (I tried all three usb settings on the phone!). Any ideas?

I have managed to, when 'Mass storage' is selected on the phone, connect it and see the contents of the memory card - very useful, and far quicker than bluetooth!

But still no luck with address book...

Any other ideas? I'm more than willing to try anything!


----------



## mroach (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't suppose the D600E would be any different? I get this error: "Couldn't negotiate a connection with the remote PPP server. Please verify your settings and try again" at the "Initializing Connection" stage.
When you do *99#, does the phone use the data profile selected by the browser on the phone? I'm used to using *99***(CID)# on Sony Ericssons where data profiles have explicit CIDs. I have both T-Mobile USA and Vodafone UK configured presently, T-Mobile USA is selected. It should work :/


----------



## BGmon (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi,
As a followup to my original post (my D600 got water damaged when I went jogging in the rain last winter - doh!), my new (and improved) Samsung D900 on O2 (UK) works in OSX (on my new and improved MacBook!) by dialling the number *99**1*1# (in XP *99# still seems to works, but it wouldn't work in OSX - I figured that *99**1*1# was the number to dial when I used Samsung PC Studio's built-in network configuration where it selected that number when I gave it my mobile service provider).

Hope this helps!
BGmon


----------



## tessmart (Dec 2, 2006)

hi..bgmon..
i am perhaps pushing my luck and your patience!! but could you explain how to get to the startup drive and put the samsung zip file there!!...i am new to mac and have just bought a macbook..hating it so far!!(no modem) am in thailand on dialup!! so trying to connect samsung d600 as either usb modem or bluetooth ..to get me onto the internet..thankyou very much in advance!! xx tess


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 2, 2006)

The startup drive is the main hard drive that you've installed OS X on. To get to that folder, click the finder guy in the dock, then click the "Go" menu at the top of the screen, and then click "Connect to Folder..". Type/copy this in: 
/Library/Modem Scripts
Now, drag that file into there. It should be unzipped before you do this (no .zip extension)

From there, follow the rest of the original instructions:



> Now you need to go to Internet Connect (plug your phone in via USB cable) and get it to use that script. For the number and username/password you need to dial refer to your service provider (I'm with O2 UK, the number to dial is *99# and username and password are "username" and "password". Now you're set! Just press connect from Internet Connect and this should work! Email me if you've got a problem with any of the instructions...


----------



## tessmart (Dec 2, 2006)

hi...Eric 2006
The internet never ceases to amaze me..the generosity of stangers willing to help other stangers is awesome...so thankyou with miles of smiles...Tess


----------



## BGmon (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank you Eric2006 for helping Tess out...beat me to it! BTW I've also recently bought a MacBook and I think they're great - they didn't include a modem as they're so rarely used nowadays (although they are useful to have for travelling, as you can appreciate Tess...). Just a word of caution when using GPRS internet abroad - it is usually very pricey so I wouldn't use it heavily  (unless you have a load of dosh). Have a great time travelling Tess!
BGmon


----------



## tessmart (Dec 3, 2006)

hi..thanks to you and eric..I am so nearly there... the samsung file is inthe  modem scripts library(unzipped)...but..the advanced ppp options wont allow me to choose it ..the dropdown terminal script menu isnt available..would love your help again..
mile of smiles and thanks
Tess


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 3, 2006)

You don't select it as a terminal script, but as a modem type in the "Modem" tab.


----------



## tessmart (Dec 3, 2006)

I am connected!!  the samsung file has now enabled me to connect via bluetooth..not usb modem...so its fabulous at last i am on the internet ...yipeee ..thank you both so much
warm regards...
smiles...miles of them
Tess x


----------



## michelelings (Dec 7, 2006)

Dear All,

I don;t know if i am at the right place. But i have a Samsung D-900 phone. It looks nice but it doesn't seems to work with iSync. The only thing i want to do is have my adressbook and ical syncronized. Hope someone has a solution of what to do.

Respectfully,

Michel Elings


----------



## Mattes_H (Apr 8, 2007)

BGmon said:


> I have managed to get the D600's modem working on Mac OSX. Copy the Samsung D600 Modem file I have attached to this post to \Library\Modem Scripts of your startup drive.



The modem script you've posted contains the discription "HSCSD NULLMODEM" and is from the year 2001. The D600 mobile phone is not a HSCSD phone and is much newer. 

The script doesn't work on my Mac with GPRS and eplus. I think I have to change the AT-command?

Does anybody have a working modem script for Mac OS X 10.4.9 for the D600 mobile phone?

regads,
Mattes


----------



## tessmart (Apr 8, 2007)

hi...
If you go to "page one" of these messages..where i asked for help with the d600 and use the attached file with all the instructions that follow..it really does work..I am clueless and new to mac...and if i can do it anyone can !!! the only possible reason i can imagine is that you are using an older os ..
good luck..it works..I promise !!


----------



## Mattes_H (Apr 8, 2007)

tessmart said:


> hi...
> If you go to "page one" of these messages..where i asked for help with the d600 and use the attached file with all the instructions that follow..it really does work..I am clueless and new to mac...and if i can do it anyone can !!! the only possible reason i can imagine is that you are using an older os ..
> good luck..it works..I promise !!



Hi! I use Mac OS X 10.4.9. 
I've configurated the network preferences manually and it doesn't work. But since I used the Network-Assistent to configure the network preferences, it works!!!
But I don't know why ;-) It looks like the same as the configuration I did manually.


----------



## tessmart (Apr 8, 2007)

hi Mattes...
yipeeee you are connected !!!
There was never a doubt in my mind that you would be.. as long as you followed instructions!!! and used file the same way that I did...
my mac is in the cupboard waiting to be sold...and sadly..my D600 is now at the bottom of the sea along with the boat that i was in at the time...luckily I was rescued..but thats another story !!!
We both have BGmon and Eric 2006 to thank for their kindness in this matter!!!!
smiles
Tess


----------



## ivegotgasman (Apr 16, 2007)

cant get the zip file it just sends me to another logon screen, can someone help me get these files.


----------



## tessmart (Apr 16, 2007)

just tried the link..and had to re log on...then it worked fine..(both right and left clicking on it...) however if you still cant get it ..if you temporarily show your email in your membership details I will send it to you via email .
.regards
Tess


----------



## ivegotgasman (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Tess, I have downloaded the file on my works PC(XP) for some reason I couldnt get my mac to do the same! hey ho.
I tried to configure the mac with the phone via blue tooth last night using the setting on the post, however it keep throwing me out saying the modem was not configured correctly! I will install the driver l8r and give it a go.
Thanks v-much for your help.
Chris.


----------



## ivegotgasman (Apr 17, 2007)

This is first class, well done for a great job, it worked first time.


----------



## blazzing (Apr 22, 2007)

This script also works great on the SGH-d900, thanks!


----------



## ice001 (Jun 9, 2007)

i am just wondering how do i download this file as it asks me to login when i click the file but i am already logged in. Do i have to post a certain amount first


----------



## BGmon (Jun 10, 2007)

I have had a few people experiencing that problem, I have usually emailed them. If you PM me your email address I can send the file to you.
Thanks


----------



## weezylou2006 (Mar 15, 2008)

hi, i signd up and i am logged in but when i download the zip file, i get a file that says i am not logged in, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## teecup2k8 (Oct 22, 2008)

Would anyone know if this will works on the samsung tocco sgh f480?

Cheers


----------

